# hi all, just looking to make some friends in Dubai....



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

Hi all, I moved from London sometime back, however due to my travelling often, have not been to really make some good friends to go out for a drink with etc,
generally gets pretty boring. Im 26, british asian male, only looking to meet decent people. So feel free to get in touch if you like.
Br


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Transporter

Hope your settling into Dubai.....I've been here since January and now finally settled I think!

Maybe you disclose more information about yourself, likes, dislikes, what sort of things you like doing or did back in London....


----------

